# Practicing and plastic golf balls...



## formula428 (Jun 10, 2012)

Since the post is lengthy, here's the actual question:

_I've read some mixed opinions on practice golf balls -- plastic, nerf, the tube one, etc.

For practicing my driving (and 3W/5W), what practice ball yields the best results (most accurate ball flight) given my circumstances? Keep in mind, I'm doing this in a suburban yard...so anything more than 40 yards is out of the question._


The entire post:

As indicated in my Intro thread, I have been playing for several years, but really never got "serious" about golf. I used my fathers clubs...Triumph Master Plus perimeter weighted stainless steel (circa 80s?) with a T-Line putter. However, the driver and 5w were very small, steel rigid shafts, and I was missing the 3W. I did like the irons, though, and hit them quite well.

Last year, a friend's grandfather gave me a 10.5° driver w/Senior flex shaft. It was definitely an improvement, but I'm a big proponent in owning respectable equipment in order to be decent.

With that being said, I just purchased some Taylormade clubs after reading some reviews, considering prices, and taking a few swings at the local store. I definitely love these new clubs. I've always hit my irons straight, even the lower irons, and that's still happening quite well. I also picked up the hybrids, and they are a dream in the rough, as is my new heavy putter which cut an average of 1+ strokes/hole off my game.

However, my driver and 3/5 wood shots still need help. Yep, I have the all-too-common slice. It does help to slow my swing down (I had a previous history of swinging WAY too hard), but then I tend to hook the ball. I have watched videos about squaring the clubface, know the proper stance, etc...but I know you have to actually take swings to get better. Bottom line, I want to hit the ball straight (who doesn't?!)

Since everything set me back around $1000, I really don't have the cash to practice at the range multiple times each week, which brings me to my question:

_I've read some mixed opinions on practice golf balls -- plastic, nerf, the tube one, etc.

For practicing my driving (and 3W/5W), what practice ball yields the best results (most accurate ball flight) given my circumstances? Keep in mind, I'm doing this in a suburban yard...so anything more than 40 yards is out of the question._

Thanks!


----------

